# Vinyl window accessory channels



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Anyone starting to see vinyl window frames with a slot for 1/2" board to slide into? Apparently meant to simplify drywall returns, sills, etc...

The ones I've got are triple glazed from Plygem and I'm looking for ways to style them up - maybe with some Trim-Tex profiles.

Any tips on boarding and finishing from those who've seen them before?


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

D's said:


> Anyone starting to see vinyl window frames with a slot for 1/2" board to slide into? Apparently meant to simplify drywall returns, sills, etc...
> 
> The ones I've got are triple glazed from Plygem and I'm looking for ways to style them up - maybe with some Trim-Tex profiles.
> 
> Any tips on boarding and finishing from those who've seen them before?


Every window I have installed in the last few years has had 1/2" and 3/4 returns for either drywall or wood . The majority of these windows are jeldwyn, kholer, or Atlantic. Keep in mind these windows have the returns moulded into the vinyl. A few of the bigger ones and sliding doors usually have a c channel screwed to the frame of the window and size needs to be specified. As for dressing them up .... Most of my clients/homeowners go with wood and on occasion a drywall wrap with square bead. I much prefer wood unless it is a commercial application. My suggestion is solid blocking around the outside corners for the drywall if using metal bead and atleast blocking or shims every 6-8" if using paper or t-tex These areas are subject to frequent temperature changes. Also use green or blue board as these areas see lots of condensation and hopefully the painter will caulk around where the board sits into the return.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

These windows are different than any I've seen before. The C-channel is part of the frame itself.

Here's some pics... the last being of one I did today.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Those are them:yes:

It's what jcampbell said, But I will add steel stud, mainly the half track, angle, or 1x2 are names I have heard used.

On most commercial sites, they would send one guy a head to put all the returns on the windows, before the rockers did the units. Some of them would use what ever they could get their hands on to square them out, shims, wood, shingles, drywall, cardboard, rocks from the parking lot:whistling2:

Oh, even spray foam insulation in a can works too:yes:


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

If the window dosnt have a nice return like that I use some L trim against the window So It leaves a clean edge. Then I normally caulk it.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

i like to leave a small gap on these types of windows and doors. Leave just a small enough gap to slide paper tape between window and rock. Tape as normal then use utility knife to cut away the papertape. Thean add a bead of caulk.


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

boco said:


> i like to leave a small gap on these types of windows and doors. Leave just a small enough gap to slide paper tape between window and rock. Tape as normal then use utility knife to cut away the papertape. Thean add a bead of caulk.


For what purpose.......just curious.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

jcampbell said:


> For what purpose.......just curious.


Guessing to keep mud off the window:yes:
I sorta do the same thing, except I fold the tape like your doing angles. mud the one side to the rock, and the other side protects the window. Boco's way sounds faster, but there would half to be good communication between the rocker and taper. No problem if your wearing both hats:thumbup:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

jcampbell said:


> For what purpose.......just curious.


 I like to keep the windows mudfree and away from my knives . Some of the windows are factory painted and tend to scratch easy. The small gap and caulking allows for expansion and contraction. Sometimes no knife is neccessary. Just sand then carefully removepaper tape from behind the sheetrock. Same thing as using trimtex tear away or zip strip just ghetto.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Guessing to keep mud off the window:yes:
> I sorta do the same thing, except I fold the tape like your doing angles. mud the one side to the rock, and the other side protects the window. Boco's way sounds faster, but there would half to be good communication between the rocker and taper. No problem if your wearing both hats:thumbup:


 Kinda reminds me of what i told the new guy when he was bitching about a few screws in the closets. Shut up cause you dont want to see there work when there pissed at you. He looked at me and said Point taken.:thumbsup: I always try and hook up the rockers. They can make your life a bitch


----------

